# [tuner tv] changement de chaines impossible (résolu)

## kiraff

Voila mon problème, j'ai une carte pinnacle pctv stereo (qui marchait très bien sous ubuntu) et j'arrive pas à l'utiliser avec gentoo.

j'utilise tvtime, et je peux voir une seul chaine, la dernière utilisée sous windows, quelque soit le numero que je tape c'est toujours la même. (le scan donne rien).

Apparement y a un problème de driver, mais je sais pas ce que je dois faire pour corriger ça (j'utilise genkernel)Last edited by kiraff on Wed Apr 12, 2006 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TTK

 *kiraff wrote:*   

> j'utilise tvtime, et je peux voir une seul chaine, la dernière utilisée sous windows, quelque soit le numero que je tape c'est toujours la même. (le scan donne rien).
> 
> Apparement y a un problème de driver, mais je sais pas ce que je dois faire pour corriger ça (j'utilise genkernel)

 

As-tu activé le support i2c (en module ou en dur dans le noyau) ?

Si module, ce module est-il chargé ? Donne nous le résultat d'un lsmod.

----------

## BuBuaBu

C'est quoi le chip utilisé par cette carte (BT 8x8, CX 88x, ...) ? driver utilisé ?

Je me souvien avoir eu ce problème sur un ancien driver pour le CX881

----------

## kiraff

lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

dans le kernel, le support i2c et séléctionné comme module

pour le chip je sais pas lequel c'est.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Vu le lsmod, ton chip est un Philips saa7134

Tu as quel kernel ? (uname -r)

----------

## kiraff

mon kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 et j'utilise genkernel, parce que j'arrivais pas à configurer mon kernel manuellement pour mon matos, je regarderais peut-être plus en détails quand j'aurai plus de temps...

----------

## TTK

Il faut que tu passes les bonnes options au module tuner.

Chez moi par exemple je dois lui dire secam=l (l comme linux, pas un 1 ou un i). Essaie déjà ça.

Dans certains cas, il faut même forcer le type de tuner dans les options de saa7134.

(Edit: essaie modprobe saa7134 tuner=33 par exemple.)

Fais un lspci pour voir quel chips tu as exactement. Tu peux aussi regarder quelles options ubuntu passe à ces deux modules.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Il faut que tu passes les bonnes options au module tuner.
> 
> Chez moi par exemple je dois lui dire secam=l (l comme linux, pas un 1 ou un i). Essaie déjà ça.
> 
> Dans certains cas, il faut même forcer le type de tuner dans les options de saa7134.
> ...

 

La norme passé au module n'a rien a voir avec le problème.

C'est juste la façons de traité l'image.

----------

## TTK

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La norme passé au module n'a rien a voir avec le problème.
> 
> C'est juste la façons de traité l'image.

 

J'ai une carte à base de saa7134, et si je passais pas secam=l au module tuner il ne détectait pas les chaînes. D'où ma suggestion. Ceci dit, le tuner de kiraff est probablement différent du mien ...

----------

## kiraff

comme ça tu veux dire ? "modprobe saa7134 tuner=33 secam=l"

mais j'habite en suisse et la norme c'est pal....

mais j'ai l'impression que le problème viens du démarrage, le initramfs de genkernel initialise pas le bon module pour la carte tv, mais si c'est bien ça je sais pas comment faire.

----------

## TTK

 *kiraff wrote:*   

> comme ça tu veux dire ? "modprobe saa7134 tuner=33 secam=l"
> 
> mais j'habite en suisse et la norme c'est pal....
> 
> 

 

Non, en fait le secam=l c'est une option de tuner, et tuner=33 c'est pour saa7134. En clair, dans /etc/modules.d créer un fichier avec les deux lignes:

```

options tuner secam=l

options saa7134 tuner=33

```

M'enfin si ta norme est PAL, le secam=l bof bof.

Essaie donc juste de forcer le tuner. Et fais passer un lspci.

----------

## guilc

Si c'est comme pour moi, le tuner ne MARCHE PAS en 2.6.15, faut rester en 2.6.14.

Il y a eu pas mal de modifs dans les drivers TV avec pas mal de regressions (problème connu, et ça discute de revenir en arrière sur ce point...)

----------

## kiraff

Bon je vais essayé, mais je fais comment pour spécifier à portage de télécharger les sources 2.6.14 ? Et après pour récupérer ma config pour pas devoir tout refaire dans "menuconfig" ?

----------

## Apsforps

Pour installer les sources 2.6.14, il faut soit masquer celles avec une version plus récente, soit faire 

```
emerge -av =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r7
```

.

Pour le fichier de config, il suffit de copier le .config dans le nouveau répertoire du noyeau et de faire un make oldconfig (je me demande même si avec le support du /proc/config.gz il va pas le chercher tout seul)

----------

## kiraff

Voila, j'ai recompiler avec le 5.6.14, mais ça change absolument rien...

----------

## BuBuaBu

Est tu sur d'avoir booté sur le 2.6.14 ?

uname -r pour vérifier.

----------

## kiraff

oui oui, j'ai bien bouté sur le 2.6.14.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Il y a t il des log dans tvtime ?

Tu a essaié une autre application ? (juste pour tester et avoir plus de detail sur le problème)

----------

## kiraff

oui, j'ai tester avec xawtv... écran bleu.

autrement j'avais pas vu ça sur le wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134

j'ai essayé la méthode manuelle, et j'ai tester tout les "tuner" avec le mini script, avant de commencer j'avais la dernière chaine utilisée sous win, mais après écran bleu tout du long donc ça m'aide pas beaucoup.

autrement quand je lancer tvtime depuis la console y a ces 2 lignes:

 *Quote:*   

> Running tvtime 0.9.15.
> 
> rtctimer: Cannot set periodic interval: Ioctl() inappropré pour un périphérique
> 
> rtctimer: Cannot set periodic interval: Ioctl() inappropré pour un périphérique

 

c'est normal ?

----------

## kiraff

J'ai un autre problème maintenant, après avoir fait ces essais sous linux, ça ne marche même plus sous windows (même en réinstallant les pilotes).

----------

## kiraff

J'obtient un truc bizarre avec la commande dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> ....
> 
> saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3
> ...

 

(après avoir fait "modprobe saa7134 i2c_scan=1")

C'est quoi ce tda9887 et eeprom ? y a quelque chose qui pourrait m'aider la dedans ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Tout ceci est normal, et même bien, ca prouve que ca marche (du moi pour l'eeprom).

L'eeprom est juste un petit module de mémoire non réinscriptible par des moyen normal, en gros ca restare inscrit a vie de ta carte.

Bref, en trouve dans cette puce les informations nécessaire a la config, tel que le type du tuner. Tu ne devrais donc pas avoir a le config manuellement.

le tda9887, selon moi est la puce pour l'audio.

Pour ton problème sur un autre OS, je te conseille de debrachr totalement ton pc ce qui effacera toute les donnés que ta carte tv aurai pu enregistrer.

Enfin si tu a emergé xdtv, essai de faire un xdtv_scan.sh et post le resultat.

----------

## kiraff

xdtv_scan.sh:

 *Quote:*   

> chambre bin # sh xdtv_scan.sh
> 
> Video device not found...
> 
> 

 

Je dois faire quoi pour que ça marche ? y devrait faire quoi ce script ?

----------

## kiraff

Bon le problème est résolu provisoirement. J'ai emergé les vanilla-sources-2.6.14.2, à partir de 2.6.14.3 ça marche déja plus je crois. j'espère que ça sera corrigé après, parce que pour mettre le noyau à jour....

----------

## guilc

 *kiraff wrote:*   

> Bon le problème est résolu provisoirement. J'ai emergé les vanilla-sources-2.6.14.2, à partir de 2.6.14.3 ça marche déja plus je crois. j'espère que ça sera corrigé après, parce que pour mettre le noyau à jour....

 

Pour moi ça a été corrigé dans le 2.6.16

A tester dans ton cas  :Wink: 

----------

## kiraff

J'avais pas vu qu'il était sorti. c'est bon pour moi aussi...

----------

